# Gurkha Park Ave Churchill Cigar Review - Ok,



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a good affordable, mild cigar from a big name company, which makes me wonder how much work they put into it. The flavor was ok, the burn a...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Park Ave Churchill Cigar Review - Ok,


----------

